# Kindly recommend a relocation services



## bshah (Oct 11, 2008)

Dear All,
My husband and I are moving to Dubai as expats from California. We are looking for relocation services that will help us settle-stress-free in Dubai. I have seen a few online but not too sure if i can trust them. could someone please recommend one? it would be great to know from anyone of you who've hired them before. That will make us choose the right one. Kindly share your valuable experience with me. also, how much do you think we should pay them? Looking forward to your reply.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I used Crown Relocations - International Moving Company and Relocation Services twice...they are all over the world with their own offices, rather than an agent. So in case something goes wrong, the complain handling is done by the same company....

they are not cheap, but do a very good job !


----------



## alexalexa (Oct 10, 2008)

bshah said:


> Dear All,
> My husband and I are moving to Dubai as expats from California. We are looking for relocation services that will help us settle-stress-free in Dubai. I have seen a few online but not too sure if i can trust them. could someone please recommend one? it would be great to know from anyone of you who've hired them before. That will make us choose the right one. Kindly share your valuable experience with me. also, how much do you think we should pay them? Looking forward to your reply.


We relocated from San Francisco and I can also recommend Crown Relocations. The agent who was working for clients in the Bay Area was just great.


----------



## bshah (Oct 11, 2008)

Lenochka thanks a ton for your reply.. I shall get in touch with them soon... could you you tell me how much you paid (if you don't mind) whist the service they provided....

Thanks


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi bshah,
would love to...but there is a slight problem...I do not see the final bill as my company picks up the tab. The offer was around 14'000 CHF (roughly 11 000 USD)
for our belongings (me, wife and junior of 18month)

Cheers
L.


----------



## bshah (Oct 11, 2008)

hi L,

That would definitely help....did you ship your furniture as well? Well we're justa couple & will be moving there for nothing more than 2 years. So i was in a wondering what to do. I have a lso heard they have places there that we could lease furniture from or may be look for fully furnished apt. what would you recommend...Oh btw... how is dubai treating you? is your family liking it ?

take care
B


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

so far so good....we just arrived some days ago. Still settling in....

we sent most of our stuff here as the company pays for it. There is enough cost associated with settling in that I do not want to have to buy everything else (even lots of second hand stuff adds up quickly). Signed a contract for 2 years but these days....nobody knows what will be 2morrow 

Hope that helps. 

Cheers 
L.


----------

